# 02 2500hd belt noise



## slimquinella (Jan 9, 2012)

i have a 2002 silverado2500hd and the problem is this; when i run the heater i get a belt squeak, but it's not constant. it'll happen every 5 seconds or so just a quick loud squeak, like a belt slipping. any ideas?


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Are you sure that it's not the blower motor squeaking?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

BlizzardBeater;1420718 said:


> Are you sure that it's not the blower motor squeaking?


thats my guess they can make a nice squeal


----------



## nrplowguy (Apr 15, 2008)

The bottom bearing on the blower motor is going out so that is the noise you are hearing. Replace your blower motor.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

check your idler pullys


----------



## slimquinella (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks for all the help guys


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

Does the squeek change tone or speed when you turn on your fan faster or slower?

I have a '93 c2500. On low the fan doesnt make noise. On medium it sqeaks and sqeals non-stop. On high its quiet again. I've had this happen on several of my vehicles over the years.


----------



## slimquinella (Jan 9, 2012)

its the same noise like when someones belts are screaming when they start their car, but for one second
every other 5 seconds or so


----------



## najohns (Feb 22, 2008)

99 GMC and 02 Chevy do the same. Sounds like a chirp.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*On defrost or vent only,*

or does it do it if the location is set anywhere? Could be A/C compressor locking up? A/C compressor clutch engages when defrost or vent is on, may want to look there as well.


----------



## slimquinella (Jan 9, 2012)

haven't had the heat on lately, but i'll check for the location this weekend and see what i come up with


----------



## slimquinella (Jan 9, 2012)

quick update on this issue. i went out saturday and started the truck and turned the heat on and waited for the noise so i could track it down, nothing! no noise. i turned the heat all the way up and then tried different settings and there was nothing at all. i'll try again later on but so far it's been warm enough to drive without heat


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

The 02s have a separate belt and tension for the A/C compressor. The tensioner's are known to loose spring tension or not move real freely over time causing a stretched belt to squeal occasionally when the compressor kicks on. I have this problem on my Yukon when the conditions are real damp. I bet a new belt and tensioner will fix your problem


----------



## nathan11507 (Dec 3, 2010)

Funny how this post is up i just had the same problem with 2002 2500 avy with the 8.1. It was bad pulley on the a/c belt as well as bad idler pulley.


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

I know this is an old post but very similar to what I'm experiencing. I only hear this on and off cherp when I use the defrost or AC. I unplugged the AC compressor and the noise stopped; HOWEVER, my defrost does not work quite as good and it takes much longer to defog the truck if it fogs up inside. I'm guessing since unplugging the AC compressor solved the noise that is the issue and I will need a new one? If so what is a ball park cost to have it replaced? I don't see any of the AC belts or tensioners mentioned above, there location? Thanks in advance. My truck is a 2000 Chevy 2500 w/ 6.0 but not HD.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

TMLGC;1680684 said:


> I know this is an old post but very similar to what I'm experiencing. I only hear this on and off cherp when I use the defrost or AC. I unplugged the AC compressor and the noise stopped; HOWEVER, my defrost does not work quite as good and it takes much longer to defog the truck if it fogs up inside. I'm guessing since unplugging the AC compressor solved the noise that is the issue and I will need a new one? If so what is a ball park cost to have it replaced? I don't see any of the AC belts or tensioners mentioned above, there location? Thanks in advance. My truck is a 2000 Chevy 2500 w/ 6.0 but not HD.


the squeak you are hearing is the A/C tensioner/belt. they are very often overlooked in normal maintenance. it is a seperate belt and tensioner. probably $60-80 to replace both. Less if you shop around. changes out like the main serpintine, pretty easy really. Mine drove me nuts on a 900 mile trip, a squeak every 5secs is annoying....


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

I had a similar problem on my 2006 2500hd.I ended up changing the idler pulley (one bolt ) and the a/c and serpentine belts


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you very much. I now see the belt and tensioner down there behind the main drive belt. I never even knew the 2nd AC belt was there.  But that is what this is for. The truck is due for inspection next month and I will have both replaced. I'm sure that is what it is as the AC still blows out nice and cold.


----------

